# Yes, another "How's my label?" thread



## grumpy_owl (Aug 30, 2015)

But I just don't know. I love the logo, but graphic designers don't seem to understand soapers' needs.
A round logo seems kind of difficult to work with unless I switched to square tags instead of rectangular labels, in which case there may not be enough room for Name of soap, Announcement that it is soap, Scent of soap, Weight of Soap. Am I overthinking? Any thoughts from you tastemakers?


----------



## JayJay (Aug 30, 2015)

I like it. Will there be color?


----------



## TVivian (Aug 30, 2015)

I like it. It's cool and minimalist. I could see that in a hipster shop here in LA. I don't think it would look as good in square.


----------



## KristaMarie (Aug 30, 2015)

I love it. Could you maybe off-center the logo, so that you have room next to it for info rather than above/below it? It'd be different, but I think it could look really cool


----------



## traderbren (Aug 30, 2015)

I like it. Clean and simple. You could put the logo to the side, with the info next to it on a rectangle label.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 30, 2015)

I like it very much. I would put your circular logo to the left, and your 2 lines of info to the right of it, so the logo looks like a monogram. 
Like this     O======

Very sleek and stylish design. I love the name too


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Aug 30, 2015)

I like it! Clean lines, gives the info that you need to get across, and is unique and recognizable. Your logo looks like it would make a nice custom soap stamp, too!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 30, 2015)

I second all of the above. I would try to get a little bit of color in there though. Color helps a brand be recognizable. 

I really love the way the owl looks though. I would make the owl eyes yellow. That might be just enough color to make it pop.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 30, 2015)

I agree w/everyone else, I really like the graphic.  So much that normally I would not have liked the idea of adding color, but I do like Galaxy's idea of putting in a little yellow in the eyes, it would really work in that context, I think.  Re the additional language, could you just put one line of text centered underneath w/the soap scent name (buyers would know it was soap from the logo) and then put all the rest (weight, ingredients, etc. on a separate label on the back?)  I don't remember FDA regs making it so that you needed them all on the front.  More of a pain, but prettier than having too much in a small space.


----------



## spenny92 (Aug 30, 2015)

I use a round logo very similar to yours, and have my information to the side. I use a simple cigar band style with ingredients listed on the back. I think you could make it work fine, and I love your logo!

I'm in NZ, so labeling requirements are a little different to the US, but I'm sure you could still fit everything you need to with the logo to the side.
Here's an example of how I work with a round logo:


----------



## Chay (Aug 30, 2015)

The logo is very nice. I would put it top left or right, definitely not center.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 30, 2015)

Spenny's looks like it would be a fine way to go with yours .....


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 30, 2015)

Agreed. I really like the logo, a touch of color, like yellow eyes, would be a powerful statement while staying minimalist. I like spenny's approach, that could totally work for you.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Aug 30, 2015)

I like Spenny's too! Very clear and pretty. I asked her to add a little yellow or gold into the eyes so we'll see. I think I'll keep it--it's clean and graphic and the owl is pretty adorable.
Thank you, everyone. Fingers crossed I can actually start selling a bit of CP.


----------



## zolveria (Aug 30, 2015)

love it .. Is this going to be foiled


----------



## grumpy_owl (Aug 31, 2015)

Sorry, zolveria--what is "foiled"?


----------



## dibbles (Aug 31, 2015)

I love your owl. Offsetting the logo and a bit of color added to the eyes are great suggestions - then you might just be looking at perfection.


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 31, 2015)

Love the owl! Glad Spenny modeled a way to keep it!


----------



## Dahila (Aug 31, 2015)

Well It could not be accepted in Canada, we need to have two languages , but name can be in one.  Then all warnings...............eh  I like yours label, I really do.   Grumpy Owl the logo is fantastic, i would not change a thing.  It is neat and sound strong.  Super logo,


----------



## sudsy_kiwi (Aug 31, 2015)

I like it too.  And I set up mine similar to Spenny's, with my oval logo.  It seems to work well, and I use it for skincare products as well as soap.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 31, 2015)

I love your label.  Very clean and clear.  A bit of color will just add that extra something needed.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 31, 2015)

Are you soaps round? Are you printing your own labels, or will someone else? 

I think the design is nice and sharp, but it doesn't seem soapy to me?


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 31, 2015)

grumpy_owl said:


> Sorry, zolveria--what is "foiled"?



If it is what I think as foil printing, it means the printing has a metallic sheen.







If you are printing it and have a laser printer there are products that you can buy to do it yourself, if you also have a laminating machine.


----------



## kumudini (Aug 31, 2015)

My first thought looking at the round logo was that it would look perfect on a vertical label, like on a box kind of packaging, with yellow owl eyes yes. But a vertical theme may not work well if your soaps have high tops and such.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Aug 31, 2015)

All righty, here is the yellow version. Perhaps too yellow? Also the non-soapiness of it might be an issue, although I like that it's strong and clear and not full of bubbles and fairies. I appreciate bubbles and fairies, just not my aesthetic. I wanted to be more unisex and vintagey.
And the foil looks awesome! I might experiment with it but will probably end up going too far down the fussy rabbit hole, as I have a tendency to do.
Anyhoodles, here's what she gave me.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 31, 2015)

I was thinking the foil might work *on* the yellow/gold for the eyes.  I am not sure (not the best w/colors) but I think something a little darker/more contrasting, like a gold foil, might work better.  It almost seems like the foil would look like a gold mica against the black, in soaping terms 

The non-soapiness is not an issue for me at all.  I kind of prefer non-soapy logos, they are more interesting and less generic to me, and it sometimes makes me think (in a good, curious way) about the company itself.  Which I think is better w/hand-made soap, people are spending the extra money in part b/c they *want* something non-generic (or at least I did before I made my own.)

ETA:  Also, my preferred aesthetic is a bit hipster/vintage, but that works in a lot of SoCal areas, which is where you will be selling, right?  I think part of this does depend on your local market, unless you plan on doing a lot of on-line sales.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 31, 2015)

If you do yellow eyes, the actual eye should be yellow, not the eye brows.

How affordable is the foil? It's a cool sounding idea - but you might be paying a LOT for something that's not that much more dramatic than a yellow ink eye.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah, it looks like the owl is trying to hypnotize you. The yellow should only be in the middle, anyway. I think I'll stick with the black and white.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 31, 2015)

This is more of what I was thinking:






Can you see my picture?


----------



## TVivian (Aug 31, 2015)

grumpy_owl said:


> Yeah, it looks like the owl is trying to hypnotize you. The yellow should only be in the middle, anyway. I think I'll stick with the black and white.




I like it with just B&W too.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't like the solid yellow eyes either, something like this looks better.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 31, 2015)

I like that, Obsidian.  Def. better than the first color addition, and maybe better than the B/W (I am kind of torn there.)


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 31, 2015)

Lol, obsidian, yours looks just like mine that I posted but I'm not sure anyone can see it but me for some reason...


----------



## Deedles (Aug 31, 2015)

I love the logo but totally agree with Obsidian's version. The yellow eyes really pop whereas the version from the graphic artist just looks like she forgot to outline the eyes.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 31, 2015)

I like Obsidian's version better - just enough yellow to draw you in.  (Although, I think the owl looks a little less grumpy - not a bad thing!) :smile:

Spenny, your labels are perfect: Easy to read so instantly I can read the type of soap, then my eyes are quickly drawn to your bar....which gives me the rest of the "story".  In a single moment I know exactly what that bar of soap is!


----------



## osso (Aug 31, 2015)

I like Obsidian's version also, very sharp. I don't think there are any issues with it being round or not soapy.


----------



## spenny92 (Aug 31, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> I like Obsidian's version better - just enough yellow to draw you in.  (Although, I think the owl looks a little less grumpy - not a bad thing!) :smile:
> 
> Spenny, your labels are perfect: Easy to read so instantly I can read the type of soap, then my eyes are quickly drawn to your bar....which gives me the rest of the "story".  In a single moment I know exactly what that bar of soap is!



Ah, that's so sweet - thank you. I really wanted to keep them simple, so that's lovely to hear.

OP, I definitely prefer the black and white logo. I think it's great just the way it is, and I'm really looking forward to seeing your completed labels!


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 31, 2015)

I like the logo in B&W. If it were me I would eliminate the outer circle. For my own designs it would open up the logo a little.


----------



## doriettefarm (Aug 31, 2015)

I like Obsidian's version too . . . it's exactly what I pictured when yellow eyes were mentioned and the black outline really makes it pop


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 31, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> I like Obsidian's version too . . . it's exactly what I pictured when yellow eyes were mentioned and the black outline really makes it pop



Agreed. That's exactly what I pictured as well. Very nice look.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 31, 2015)

I like Obsidians version as well. Just enough color to grab your attention.


----------



## Dahila (Aug 31, 2015)

I get this picture........hepataitis
I love black and white, very much so..


----------



## Momsta5 (Aug 31, 2015)

I really like it! It is simple but makes an impact. The font is nice.  I would only adjust the size of the owl so that there is less of a void in the circle or drop it down a bit?


----------



## Stacy (Sep 1, 2015)

I really like it!  The yellow eyes are nice but colour printing can be a pain if you weren't intending on going that way to start with.

If you wanted to square it up visually without altering your circle, you could go in this direction (you could use the black for the soap name depending on your font, but you'd probably have to make it thicker).


----------



## Dorymae (Sep 1, 2015)

Stacy I really like what you did there!  Now I really like the one with the yellow. Amazing how a little tweak can change everything.


----------



## Relle (Sep 1, 2015)

I'd go with the yellow (with back outline), I was drawn to that one first. The black and white looks to stark for me.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow, that is super cute, Stacy! You are all so talented and helpful.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 2, 2015)

The bit of yellow in the eyes is what I pictured when it was first mentioned. I love it (the one that Stacy did). Nice options, hard choice.


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Nov 1, 2015)

I like the yellow too!


----------



## Misschief (Nov 1, 2015)

Putting on my printer's hat....  how are you going to be printing your labels? At home? At a print shop?

Keep in mind that there can be a substantial difference in the price of printing just black on white and printing in colour.

I love the logo, btw. However, I'm in the minority in liking the b/w version better that the one with colour.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 3, 2015)

I know this doesn't really relate but I saw this cute owl picture and thought of your logo...

https://www.etsy.com/shop/DoodleBliss

Sorry - here's the artwork
https://www.etsy.com/listing/253216911/owls-original-art-11x17-inches-pen


----------

